# Planning to pair GTX 750 Ti with the ancient E5700.



## ghemanth90 (Mar 4, 2014)

Below are my system's specs

CPU - Intel DC E5700 3GHZ
RAM - G.Skill NT DDR3 4 GB
MB - Gigabyte G41MT-S2
PSU - Local 500W 

Planning to get a new graphic card. I came across this insanely power efficient yet powerful GTX 750 Ti, which costs 12.5K. 

I know there will be a performance bottleneck if I use this with my processor. But... 

What will really happen if I pair GTX 750 Ti with my E5700? 
Does the graphic card's performance deteriorates if I use it with an old processor? 
Will the graphic card get damaged?

P.S. I'll be upgrading my PSU, MB & PROC one by one in coming months, since I don't have enough money for the overall makeover. So will the 750 Ti able to cope up with the E5700 for next few months?


----------



## demonicpriest (Mar 5, 2014)

The GTX 750 ti is based on the maxwell archietecture.
It is very efficient and if realeased around the 12K mark it should be a great value foe money proposition.
a 500 watt PSU should handle it but since it is a local PSU ( u have not mentioned the name)  It would be better to buy a good PSU and the card together.
As for the proccy there will definitely be a bottlenecl nothing else.
The graphics card does not detoriate or get damaged if used with a old CPU and MOBO but it DEFINITELY can get damaged if used with a sub Standardf PSU.

On second though you could also buy a r7 265 it at same price point I believe gives a little better performance but with a higher power draw, but if you buy a new PSU ( whihc you should definitely) it becomes a non -issue.

Regards


----------



## ghemanth90 (Mar 6, 2014)

Appreciate your reply.

I'll be getting Graphic card this week and a Corsair or Antec PSU next month.


----------



## ico (Mar 6, 2014)

ghemanth90 said:


> I know there will be a performance bottleneck if I use this with my processor. But...
> 
> What will really happen if I pair GTX 750 Ti with my E5700?
> *Does the graphic card's performance deteriorates if I use it with an old processor? *
> *Will the graphic card get damaged?*


Nothing like that at all. Why will it get damaged lol? 

Bottleneck simply means, your processor isn't fast enough to feed your GPU. And by upgrading your processor you'll be getting more performance from your graphic card.

Just buy GTX 750 Ti now if you plan to upgrade in future. No problem at all.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 6, 2014)

Get a decent PSU too. Antec VP450P is good.


----------

